# J&A Dearborn New York Mineral water Dark Blue



## Oldihtractor (Dec 23, 2011)

Another lucky find..  A nice dark Blue cobalt Pontiled Mineral water Embossed on both sides.. in original uncleaned condition..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 23, 2011)

other side notice how it is almost flat from most likely not cooling properly


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 23, 2011)

Blob top


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 23, 2011)

pontil


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## luckiest (Dec 23, 2011)

I like N.Y.C. sodas a lot and that's a great one.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a beauty John! Great looking Dearborn man

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it! Fine glass!


----------

